# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  I uroj të gjithë stedentëve suksese në vitin e ri akademik 2007-2008

## sentiljan

pershendeje te gjithve nga un lani ju uroj suksese ne kte vit shkollor se ne dr nuk ka filluar akuma.SHNET DHE PARE  per te gjith dhe zoti ju rujt menjen:

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Faleminderit, gjithashtu të uroj suksese!

----------


## RaPSouL

Flm gjithashtu urime & suksese.

----------

